# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Hallado un siluro, especie catalogada como invasora, en el pantano de la Cuerda del Pozo de Soria

## NoRegistrado

> El Seprona de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Soria tuvo concocimiento el pasado 21 de agosto de la pesca de un ejemplar de siluro ('silurus glanis') con una longitud de 49 centímetros, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes de la Subdelegación del Gobierno de Soria.
> 
> Esta especie está catalogada como especie exótica invasora y la normativa vigente ordena que, en caso de captura por un particular de un siluro, se debe entregar a las autoridades competentes o proceder a su eliminación o retirada del medio natural.
> 
> El siluro se encuentra en expansión para la pesca deportiva, por lo que la forma más habitual de entrada y expansión es su translocación ilegal, y su dispersión posterior a través de las cuencas fluviales.
> 
> Sin embargo, tal y como ha recordado la Subdelegación del Gobierno soriana, produce alteraciones en los ecosistemas acuáticos y tiene un gran impacto sobre las especies autóctonas por su gran voracidad, especialmente sobre los peces.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...invasora-en-el

Aquí si que no se puede decir que la administración sea la culpable de la repoblación.
Algunos delincuentes. que no pescadores, no quieren desplazarse Aragón a pescarlos desde Soria y se los llevan a su casa.
Ya me dijeron en Vinuesa, que pasé unos días de Agosto el año pasado, que habían desaparecido del embalse y del río Duero y Revinuesa que lo llenan, bastantes barbos, todas las bogas y muchísima trucha. También me dijeron que habían introducido lucioperca, seguramente los mismos despreciables delincuentes que han metido el siluro.

La verdad es que no sé lo que les haría, pero sería lento y doloroso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2014)

----------

